# Adem Ljajic



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2013)

Testa un po' calda, piede rovente, classe 92


Pareva una promessa non mantenuta, poi è esploso mettendo anche un po' in ombra Jovetic.

Che ne pensate ? A me i giocatori che sanno fare quelle cose sulla linea di fondo fanno impazzire

Da Youtube, qualche giocata recente


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Io penso che se venisse al Milan sarei molto contento


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2013)

Uno dei giocatori che più apprezzo della Fiorentina, dopo Borja Valero per cui stravedo.
Se venisse al Milan non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2013)

Io dico che dopo tanti anni di Fiorentina ha fatto bene sei mesi in tutto. Un giocatore di indubbio talento, ma chi nel tempo gli è stato vicino parla di un giocatore indisponente e con una scarsa vita da atleta. 

Io uno con un profilo umano/mentale del genere non lo prenderei, a meno che non sia Maradona.


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Classe '91 comunque


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

Giocatore forte, croce e delizia. Potenzialmente è più forte di Jovetic secondo me, salta più spesso l'uomo, miglior visione di gioco, ma troppo spesso altalenante e, come diceva il buon [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], indisponente. Secondo me potrebbe diventare un gran giocatore. Io lo prenderei al Milan, il trequartista è il suo ruolo. Certo, bisogna anche fargli capire il sacrificio e lo spirito di gruppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Classe '91 comunque



Veramente ? Ero convintissimo


Va be dai settembre 91


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2013)

visti i nomi che circolano sarebbe oro, ma tanto


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

non mi piace particolarmente. è venuto fuori solo dopo il ritorno contro l'inter...quindi da febbraio...altrimenti stava facendo un'altra pessima stagione.
ha numeri eccezionali, ma fatico a vederlo in una grande squadra. Anche tatticamente è parecchio acerbo.


----------

